

Ask HN: Why does my University block Dogecoin.com? - cubo

I go to a pretty well known University in Texas that uses Websense web filtering. Dogecoin.com is blocked under the category of &quot;malware&quot;. Does anybody know why this is?<p>I saw a story here on the homepage and was trying to learn a little more on dogecoin, and was surprised at the site being marked as &quot;malware&quot;.<p>Thank y&#x27;all!!
======
rms
There's a quite decent chance that www.dogecoin.com was briefly hacked and
hosting malware, and either still is, or Websense hasn't updated since
dogecoin.com stopped hosting malware.

Dogecoin is a joke ecurrency, and not even the funniest joke ecurrency. If you
want to buy an altcoin, I think PPC is far more likely to make it through 2014
than most.

